# Are chinchillas nocturnal?



## Emilina (May 17, 2009)

Hi,
my sister wants to know and info on chinchillas i.e are they nocturnal?
Thanks,
Emilina:2thumb:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

YES!

I had two in my room, not a good idea. They kept me up all night, chewing the bars, their wooden shelves. . . 

However they're great pets to keep, if you have a room other than your bedroom to keep them in :2thumb:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeh but they are sooo cute so its ok that they're loud at night, one day i will one a couple of these :flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

our chinchillas are housed in the room next to our bedroom n they still keep ditta awake of a night, me however, a bomb couldnt wake me up so im not bothered..

a q for the chin owners, our boy seems to have lost a patch of fur on his nose, it isnt spreadin and seems to be growin back, ive got ivermectin that im thinkin of using just in case but thought it might have been from shovin his nose through the bars, anyone have any ideas?

ps sorry for hyjackin the thread:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would say it was cage rub too


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2: get degus instead - they usually sleep most of the night other than getting up early


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

If you want some sleep, i suggest you put them in a room quite a bit away from your bedroom


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

They're not actually considered to be nocturnal, since they're not awake throughout the night.

I forget the term for it, but they're most active during the hours of dusk and dawn. So I guess they could act as a little alarm clock in the summer months :lol:

I've not owned any myself, but I've experienced how noisy they can get in the night


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Dan27 said:


> They're not actually considered to be nocturnal, since they're not awake throughout the night.
> 
> *I forget the term for it, but they're most active during the hours of dusk and dawn*. So I guess they could act as a little alarm clock in the summer months :lol:
> 
> I've not owned any myself, but I've experienced how noisy they can get in the night


Crepuscular.


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## dreamer (May 19, 2009)

Absolutely lovely pets - i had 2 and they had babies, didnt even realise she was pregnant until there were suddenly 2 balls of fluff running around the cage. Really miss them as not long after i gave the babies away the mom died and then a few years later so did the dad. Very lovely though, highly recommended.

PS - they have a long life span, not like a hamster!


----------



## Emilina (May 17, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone that really helps.
I think my sis has given up the idea of a chinchilla!:lol2:


----------



## breadmikey (Sep 21, 2008)

They do eat and hop around a bit in the day but as the sun goes down that's when they jump around most and swing on things and jump up on their ledges etc. We keep ours in a converted aviary so they have plenty of room. They need a dust bath to keep their fur free from oils and keep them fairly cool ie don't let them get over 80degrees as they struggle in the heat. Hope this helps. 

Oh and they'll chew through anything wooden in no time at all


----------

